# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  apa kolam terpal memungkinkan untuk ikan koi?

## ikky

Dear senior,

Saya newbie dan tertarik dengan koi...
Jika para senior berkenan, kira2 untuk newbie seperti saya dengan budget 1jt - 3jt, apa para senior dapat membagi ilmunya sedikit dalam :
1).  pemilihan & pembentukan ukuran kolam yang baik
2).  pemilihan ukuran anakan koi
3). jumlah koi.
Saya punya lahan 4x2m, rencananya mau di jadikan lahan buat peternakan ikan. Dan, karena rumah dinas, rencana saya mau buat 2 kolam terpal, jadi efisien jika pindah tugas. Sebelumnya, maaf jika ada kata - kata saya yang salah atau kurang berkenan. Terima kasih.

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koruakisoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ikky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ikky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ikky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

